# The Effects Of UV Rays On Motorcycle Gear and Our Health



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

All-

I'm going to get a bit more scientific than usual in this new video, as we delve into the subject of Ultraviolet Radiation's effect on our riding gear and on our health. It's a subject that doesn't get nearly as much attention as it should! Tune in for objective Ultraviolet Protection Factor and Accelerated UV Aging tests on leading products from Aerostich, BMW, and Scorpion.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrjyrZgQMOI

-MKL


----------

